# Baby male free to good home



## gdanko (Feb 27, 2018)

I bought two under the assumption they were both girls. One of them was not. He is a beautiful brown color and is still a bit timid as I bought him as a feeder. But he has started to calm down tremendously and will sit with me without a fuss. I do not want to return him to the reptile store as I refuse to let him become a feeder. I am in the San Diego area. If you are interested send me a PM and I will reply with photos.


----------

